# La Flor Dominicana Reserva El Jocko (M) Cigar Review - Mmmmm



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I clipped this 2 days before lighting it, just enjoying the prelight waiting for a good opportunity. Finally torched it last night after working ou...

Read the full review here: La Flor Dominicana Reserva El Jocko (M) Cigar Review - Mmmmm


----------

